# Ammo



## sparkie.gt (7 mo ago)

I live in Boiling Springs n.c 28017. I am retired and have a small farm. I am in need of some 22 long rifle rat shot. I am having a rough time finding any.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've bought from Mack's Prairie Wings before for 22LR, Take a look here: Shop by Rimfire Ammunition 
Some are subsonic so read the descriptions.
Hope this helps
BYC


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

These next two are Shot Shell type 22 LR from Optics Planet. 
Sorry, the two items I had started to post are both on backorder.

Here's ammoseek.com, a search engine for finding ammo: .22LR Ammo rimfire shot shell

BYC


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

sparkie.gt said:


> I live in Boiling Springs n.c 28017. I am retired and have a small farm. I am in need of some 22 long rifle rat shot. I am having a rough time finding any.


Check out Tippman Arms M4-22LR 😆


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana!


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

